# Where are your spectacles?!



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

This place is great but can be a bit quiet in the evenings, hence why am able to post some more of my recent pictures that have _eventually_ uploaded 




























Was captured at a half finished building site.

Another with no marking's on the back.... though I could not get a decent picture!


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Owzy said:


> This place is great but can be a bit quiet in the evenings, hence why am able topost some more of my recent pictures that have _eventually_ uploaded
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
Very nice animal..

What did you do to get to work with this snake? Was it a rescue?


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Ace picture Owen, Keep them coming!!!!!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

ScottGB said:


> Ace picture Owen, Keep them coming!!!!!


I have a video of it but it won't upload :bash:

Internet is too slow...


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Owzy said:


> I have a video of it but it won't upload :bash:
> 
> Internet is too slow...


how big is it?
if it can be sent via e-mail then i can try upload it on photobucket for you?


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

Owzy said:


> I have a video of it but it won't upload :bash:
> 
> Internet is too slow...


Doh!!!! I look forward to catching it.


----------



## Mark 61 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Owen,how's it going mucka?All seems to be going as planned for you,getting stuck in without hesitation i see,keep it up,and keep the pic's coming.

I,ve got to pick up your irregularis next week,and another from Laurie.Sorry i couldn't help before your travels.Sort of had a feeling i'd end up with your beauty one way or another.

And before you ask,i will get some pic's up soon:lol2:.

All the best,

Later Gator


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

Cracking pic there matey, and a stunner


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> how big is it?
> if it can be sent via e-mail then i can try upload it on photobucket for you?


80mb, is that too big? Someone gave me a link to some software to made the video's shorter so I suppose I could do that, but I have not been able to find one to made the size smaller...



Mark 61 said:


> Hey Owen,how's it going mucka?All seems to be going as planned for you,getting stuck in without hesitation i see,keep it up,and keep the pic's coming.
> 
> I,ve got to pick up your irregularis next week,and another from Laurie.Sorry i couldn't help before your travels.Sort of had a feeling i'd end up with your beauty one way or another.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's really good out here, got my hands on lots of big ass Pyhtons today which was cool, never been a big fan but they are wiked snakes once you spend some time with them.

Yeah I was told about the Boiga, hopefully the last home for her... I would still have her were it not for the fact I wanted to do all this... 7 months is a long time have it babysat!

Ps. I have some pictures of some Boiga that I have seen out here, I have yet to determine the subspecies but will whack some pic's up when the _eventually_ upload.


----------



## Mark 61 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey Owen,i know how p:censor:d off you were having to part with your Boiga,so i don't mind treating this as "babysitting" and you can have the irregularis back on your return.Just give me back what i paid for her and to collect,and you must know i got bargain,and she's yours again.It'll give you something to look forward to when you have to drag yourself away from India.

Look forward to more pictures,especially Boiga:mf_dribble:.

Later Gator


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Mark 61 said:


> Hey Owen,i know how p:censor:d off you were having to part with your Boiga,so i don't mind treating this as "babysitting" and you can have the irregularis back on your return.Just give me back what i paid for her and to collect,and you must know i got bargain,and she's yours again.It'll give you something to look forward to when you have to drag yourself away from India.
> 
> Look forward to more pictures,especially Boiga:mf_dribble:.
> 
> Later Gator


If you have not changed your mind by the time I get back I will take you up on that for sure!

I have managed to upload a few of this fellow

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/422074-boiga-but-whick-one.html


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Little video

YouTube - Small Cobra


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Owzy said:


> Little video
> 
> YouTube - Small Cobra


i love the other video...with the guy trying to get the cobra in the tiny tin box,,,,,you should really buy them a few rubs.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

wildlifewarrior said:


> i love the other video...with the guy trying to get the cobra in the tiny tin box,,,,,you should really buy them a few rubs.


Ha yeah I caught that one, but left it to him to get it inside that. They do have bags aswell, but not always on them.

I have said previously wait for someone to bring a bag but I get ignored.. but who am I to tell them, they have been doing it for years wth success.


----------



## xxstaggyxx (Oct 22, 2008)

Great pics there, were abouts was it found to plus it dont look in a very good mood lol


----------



## xander1796 (May 25, 2009)

that is fantastic, great video too. i wish i had the knowledge of snakes to feel comfortable to get one but i'd rather do my homework on them...sadly that beautiful specimen is way too much for me to handle...yet lol i look forward to seeing more of it


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Owzy said:


> Little video
> 
> YouTube - Small Cobra


Ouch! Poor little guy.


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

xxstaggyxx said:


> Great pics there, were abouts was it found to plus it dont look in a very good mood lol


In a half finished house, though a lot of the houses here seem to be half finished...



ljkenny said:


> Ouch! Poor little guy.


Um well they either call guys like the ones I am working with... or get bitten trying to pick it up themselves... or they kill it using methods where they don't have to touch it, I think this is better than a bath in petrol or decapitation with a shovel...

There are lots of cases where people get bitten, don't go to hospotal but instead go to their local priest. Im not knocking their beliefs but on this one they are well off, by the time they realise it might not be working it's often too late, hence why the death toll for snake bites is so high... either that or medical care is just too far away.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

you watch yourself mate im sure that cobra in the video was eyeing you up:flrt:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> you watch yourself mate im sure that cobra in the video was eyeing you up:flrt:


Ha... you mean the little one in the video I posted on here or the other one on my channel?

The little one ended up in this... :whistling2:


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

and i thought i was good getting them in a contico without any problems that man needs a medal:lol2:
the cobra i thought fancied you was the one with the tin box
hope your having a good time mate it defo looks like it


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

leecb0 said:


> and i thought i was good getting them in a contico without any problems that man needs a medal:lol2:
> the cobra i thought fancied you was the one with the tin box
> hope your having a good time mate it defo looks like it


lol yeah I got it out of a wall but it let my new pal there stick it in the box... and again with the bottle... I want to survive the trip!!!

And thanks I am enjoying it lots


----------

